

"I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major Googler" (Song) - amichail
http://mindrosity.blogspot.com/2007/07/i-am-very-model-of-modern-major-googler.html

======
dhouston
(from <http://lauren.vortex.com/googler-lyrics> )

"Our data store of your actions makes NSA's look just like toys,"

bet their pr folks love that one.

